# Bentley Continental GTC V8



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello all!

Beautiful red car came to us for nanoceramic coating.



Paint had some little scratches:


little holograms from factory?:




fender










 :doublesho











Car's clearcoat is soft and was quickly corrected with mirka compound and finished with great sonax perfect finish paste and rupes bigfoot. 
Clearcoat coated and protected with 2 layers Everglass nanoceramic coating.
Convertible textile was coated with hydrophobic coating.

some pics after correction:















































The car owner was happy indeed. )

Thanks for watching.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've just seen what I want for my birthday :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice result a majestic vehicle.

John Tht.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

vtaylor78 said:


> I've just seen what I want for my birthday :thumb:


:thumb:


----------

